# Bujinkan in southern NH?



## LuzRD (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi all!
i just found this site. and have spent at least an hour longer than i should have (i do have to work in the morning) browsing a couple of the different sections. I have found what appears to be a diverse base of knowledgeable martial artists! 

I was hoping someone here could help me find (if one exists) a Bujinkan dojo, or (prefferably) an instructor in the southern New Hampshire area. I have found the Bujinkan Tobu dojo located in Townsend MA. but that looks like a heck of a drive. Boston martial arts center is way out of the question. and im just not sure of the one i found listed in Salem NH. (id much rather stay away from multi art dojo's).

I was told on another forum that there was possibly a dojo in Haverhill MA. which would be perfect for me (yes i now realize i should have said "southern NH/ N.E. Mass), however i tried getting contact information (or even a name) to no avail. 

Can anyone offer ANYTHING/ANYONE Bujinkan less than 90 mins from me, that specializes in ninpo?? 

thanks everyone who reads this, and i look forward to more learning (and hopfully some fun) here on martialtalk.

Jim


----------



## Carol (Feb 6, 2007)

The closest Bujinkan school is prolly Manchester NH.  I don't know of any in Salem or Haverhill area that are genuine Bujinkan schools.

Welcome to Martial Talk!  Good to have you on board and good to "meet" another New Englander.


----------



## MJS (Feb 6, 2007)

LuzRD said:


> Hi all!
> i just found this site. and have spent at least an hour longer than i should have (i do have to work in the morning) browsing a couple of the different sections. I have found what appears to be a diverse base of knowledgeable martial artists!
> 
> I was hoping someone here could help me find (if one exists) a Bujinkan dojo, or (prefferably) an instructor in the southern New Hampshire area. I have found the Bujinkan Tobu dojo located in Townsend MA. but that looks like a heck of a drive. Boston martial arts center is way out of the question. and im just not sure of the one i found listed in Salem NH. (id much rather stay away from multi art dojo's).
> ...


 
This might be of a help to you.

http://www.winjutsu.com/winlinks.html


----------



## rutherford (Feb 7, 2007)

The school in                      Milford, NH is not one I would recommend.


----------



## bydand (Feb 7, 2007)

Have you looked North?  I know Hahna Patterson is teaching in the Portland, ME area.  He was in the Presque Isle, ME area when I knew him and he had opened his own school "Maine Budo" in Portland last I knew.  He might be exactly what you are looking for.  He is very "old school."  He has a web site at mainebudo.com and it has all his contact info on it.


----------



## LuzRD (Feb 7, 2007)

hey guys thanks for all the responses. such a friendly and helpful place ya got here!

Carol~~ im not familiar with the school in Manchester (or should i say "im not familiah with the school in Manchestah" = D ), but it seems to be a very likely choice for me as it would be 30-40 minutes from me (ill have to try and see if they have a website, or maybe just get their number from the yellow book and see how it looks). 
the school in Salem is actually in Dover (oopsie) "Matt Randall's black belt academy" or "seacoast Bujinkan dojo". its maybe another 10 minutes further than Manchester would be, however id prefer to stay away from a multi art school. 
the haverhill school i was told about, was supposedly run by an instructor of another Bujinkan school (as a satellite school i guess). though it seems i was misinformed that it even exists. 


MJS~~ Thank you for the Link. thats how i found the few schools in the area, 3 are in NH (1) lists no location lol (2) doesnt seem to be what im looking for (its in Milford, so i guess "Rutherford" agrees with me haha) and (3) seems to cater to children and is a mixed art school (i should add that i may be being a little too picky as far as not considering schools that offer other arts, but i would MUCH rather find someone who has spent considerable time concentrating on what I want to learn)
and the 2 schools listed for MA. are both over an hour away from me. 

rutherford~~ im sure they know their stuff in Milford, but i agree with you. its just not what im looking for.

bydand~~ that looks like a great place, but thats the furthest from me so far at almost 2 hours = O. but thank you!!

thank you all again, i appreciate all of your quick and very helpful responses!!!

"Bujinkan Dojo New Hampshire" http://www.bujinkandojo.net/ is this the one thats in Manchester?? it states on the homepage "Location information to be updated soon!" (yes i looked around the site to see if it had been updated, but not yet it would appear)

thanks 

Jim


----------



## Carol (Feb 7, 2007)

LuzRD said:


> "Bujinkan Dojo New Hampshire" http://www.bujinkandojo.net/ is this the one thats in Manchester?? it states on the homepage "Location information to be updated soon!" (yes i looked around the site to see if it had been updated, but not yet it would appear)


 
I think so.  Looks like their web site is being revamped.  When I was looking for a school in the same area they had a working web site.  I doubt their page will be down for too long.  The school I was thinking of is at 250 Commercial Street in Manchvegas.


----------



## Monadnock (Feb 7, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> I think so. Looks like their web site is being revamped. When I was looking for a school in the same area they had a working web site. I doubt their page will be down for too long. The school I was thinking of is at 250 Commercial Street in Manchvegas.


 
That school is next door to my work. I tried to call a while back when I was looking for a Buj school and the phone was dead. I also don't know if their sign is up any more -- maybe they are moving somewhere else...


----------



## LuzRD (Feb 7, 2007)

ok according to their webstore http://www.bujinkandojo.net/store/ that is the school in Manchestah.

thanks for the update Monadnock, hopefully theyll be updating the site. this looks like the best choice for me!

wicked thanks!!!!!


----------



## rutherford (Feb 8, 2007)

Have a wicked good time.


----------



## Kreth (Feb 8, 2007)

LuzRD said:


> ok according to their webstore http://www.bujinkandojo.net/store/ that is the school in Manchestah.
> 
> thanks for the update Monadnock, hopefully theyll be updating the site. this looks like the best choice for me!
> 
> wicked thanks!!!!!


If that's Steve Lefevbre's school, you might want to find out if he's still a Bujinkan member.


----------



## rutherford (Feb 8, 2007)

It's been a while since he posted, but Steve is a member here.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=1759


----------



## LuzRD (Feb 8, 2007)

that is Steve Lefevbre's school. it is linked directly from http://www.winjutsu.com/winlinks.html which is how i found it. when/if the site gets updated i will look into his status within the bujinkan. 
do you have reason to believe he is not a member? or just suggesting that i check the credibility of potential schools?

thank you
Jim


----------



## Kreth (Feb 8, 2007)

LuzRD said:


> that is Steve Lefevbre's school. it is linked directly from http://www.winjutsu.com/winlinks.html which is how i found it. when/if the site gets updated i will look into his status within the bujinkan.
> do you have reason to believe he is not a member? or just suggesting that i check the credibility of potential schools?
> 
> thank you
> Jim


It came up in a discussion a few years ago (I honestly can't remember on which forum) that he was not a Bujinkan member. He also tried to sue a friend of mine over use of the name Bujinkan in NH.


----------



## rutherford (Feb 8, 2007)

LuzRD said:


> it is linked directly from http://www.winjutsu.com/winlinks.html which is how i found it.




Well, that's the best public list.  Still doesn't mean a whole lot.  Like it says, it's up to you to determine what's of value to you.


----------



## rutherford (Feb 8, 2007)

Kreth said:


> It came up in a discussion a few years ago (I honestly can't remember on which forum) that he was not a Bujinkan member. He also tried to sue a friend of mine over use of the name Bujinkan in NH.



There was a discussion here back in 2004.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15216


----------



## LuzRD (Feb 11, 2007)

Hello everyone, I may have found an instructor very reasonably close to me in southern NH.
His name is Dennis Mahoney, does anyone have any experience with him? Know him by reputation? 
He has a current Bujinkan license and is willing to meet with me to discuss teaching me. 
He seems open and honest (i say this because in his reply to my email he offered the names and locations of the other Bujinkan shidoshi in NH without me asking or making reference to them). 
I however cant find too much info online about him, a quick google yields quotes like the following....

~"nitflegal" wrote on E-budo in '03...
"I miss the northeast so bloody much, Mark Davis, Greg Kowalski, Dennis Mahoney. . ."

~"wannabe" wrote on socnetcentral in '04... 
"Check out Mark Davis's Bujinkan school. He's got a pretty good background with working the system to adapt to people with some physical issues. If Dennis Mahoney is stomping around in Davis-sensei's class, he's exceptional at adapting the system like that."

...but i would like to hear from those who would know better than I BEFORE I commit.  (by commit i refer to my not wanting to start somthing and quit due to lack of research)

So as always any help, guidance, oppinion, or kick in the behind is appreciated!


Thanks everyone  
Jim


----------



## LuzRD (Feb 12, 2007)

...and we were all getting along so well. i hope it wasnt somthing i said lol

 am i to understand that noone has any knowledge of Mr. Mahoney? if so i guess ill just have to find out the fun way  

Does anyone have any pointers on what to look for? what to be wary of? ANY suggestions for the new guy looking for quality?

thank you
Jim


----------



## Carol (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't know him, sorry!  Wish I could help more.

The biggest thing that I can suggest is...commit yourself physically, mentally, emotionally, but not financially.  Don't sign a contract.  If you can't train without one, run


----------



## LuzRD (Feb 12, 2007)

thank you Carol! :angel: 
that is very helpful. 

anyone else have any pointers for the new guy?


----------



## bydand (Mar 2, 2007)

LuzRD said:


> Hello everyone, I may have found an instructor very reasonably close to me in southern NH.
> His name is Dennis Mahoney, does anyone have any experience with him? Know him by reputation?




This is the Dennis I seen this last week-end during the seminar.  I have NEVER, let me say that again *NEVER, *Seen such great movement from anybody.  I haven't trained with him at all during a regular class setting, but if the short blip he did during the seminar was any indication at all, I wouldn't miss anything that man had to teach.  Honestly, one minute you knuckle onto him, and the next thing you know, you are laying on the floor looking up at the ceiling tiles wondering how in the heck you got there, because he didn't even touch you that you could feel.


----------



## LuzRD (Mar 7, 2007)

bydand said:


> Honestly, one minute you knuckle onto him, and the next thing you know, you are laying on the floor looking up at the ceiling tiles wondering how in the heck you got there



this sounds awfully familiar after last nights class!! 

if its the same thing we were taught last night, i guess i managed to do it correctly (or as correct as i have the ability to do it i should say). i was called on to demonstrate it in front of the class, i imagine it was because i was the new guy (confidence boost and all that). 
Scott did you notice the point where JUST before you hit the ground he was there, and then he seemed to vanish out from under you? he got a kick out of our reactions to that! lol

i just wish i had a camcorder and permission to tape classes, so far i must be forgetting half of what im learning in each class (by that i mean, after going through a small handfull of "moves"* per class i find myself focusing on just a couple of them. i still remember my weakpoints of certain "moves"* from class 3 weeks ago, but i dont remember every "move"* we were taught). 

GAH!!!!!!!! i love this stuff, i wanna know it all!!!!!!!!

im gonna go look for a "recomended reading" thread to try and get an idea on what books i may find helpful.

thanks all

*by "move" im refering to a series of actions based on an attack that yield the desired results. im not sure of the appropriate term


----------



## Kreth (Mar 8, 2007)

Don't worry so much about specific techniques. Try to focus on the feeling. Glad to hear you're enjoying your training.


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 8, 2007)

Sounds great!  Like Jeff said, focus on the feeling rather than the techniques.  Don't worry too much about consciously remembering everything you do, it's all there.  It will come back later.


----------



## bydand (Mar 8, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Don't worry so much about specific techniques. Try to focus on the feeling. Glad to hear you're enjoying your training.





Bigshadow said:


> Sounds great!  Like Jeff said, focus on the feeling rather than the techniques.  Don't worry too much about consciously remembering everything you do, it's all there.  It will come back later.



Cannot add anything more to what these guys have said, except, I am also glad you are having a great time.  To expand what Bigshadow said; he is 100% right that it will come back to you.  I don't know how many times we have started something in class and it pops back into memory that it is something we covered 3, 4, even 10 years ago.



LuzRD said:


> if its the same thing we were taught last night, i guess i managed to do it correctly (or as correct as i have the ability to do it i should say). i was called on to demonstrate it in front of the class, i imagine it was because i was the new guy (confidence boost and all that).
> Scott did you notice the point where JUST before you hit the ground he was there, and then he seemed to vanish out from under you? he got a kick out of our reactions to that! lol



Sounds exactly like what he did at the seminar.  One minute he's there and the next second he's gone and you have zero balance and going down.  Try to roll, or recover and it is even more painful before you hit the ground.   Yeah I think he was getting a kick out of the looks on our faces as well.  Our entire bunch that went to the seminar was dumped at least 2 or 3 times each by him, to just get the feel of it (some (Jeff you know who you are) were totally trashed several times.)


----------

